# Lost International Driver Licence... Someone has a clue how to get a new one?



## polis (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I lost my international Driver Licence, I made in Germany with my french diver licence, but i really need it, and while i am doing still paper stuff i can't make a State licence yet, so i need it badly, does anyone have a clue if i can get an new one at my embassy or something?


thanks a lot for reading this post and for your answers !


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pretty well impossible I would think. Hurray up and get to that stage where you can get a US one.


----------



## polis (Mar 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Pretty well impossible I would think. Hurray up and get to that stage where you can get a US one.


even if i have my original driver licence? the "real" one... not the international they made for me using the "original" one?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

polis said:


> even if i have my original driver licence? the "real" one... not the international they made for me using the "original" one?


The two go together. The "international license" is merely a translation of your actual license. An American who wants one uses AAA. Surprisingly, there seems to be an opportunity for Americans abroad to mail in for one. Try the French issuing authority for international licenses and see if they offer a similar mail service.


----------



## polis (Mar 8, 2009)

there is no way to make another "translation" somehow in the u.s ? showing my actualy french driver licence?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

polis said:


> there is no way to make another "translation" somehow in the u.s ? showing my actualy french driver licence?


How often do you get stopped? I've been here a decade and never been stopped once! 

Why don't you qualify for a US state driver license?


----------



## polis (Mar 8, 2009)

I have never been stopped but my husband is still waiting to renew his driver licence, and we would like to rent a car (we don't have one) that's why. I just don't want to go into too much paper stuff to fill right now for a u.s driver lience if i could avoid it and have just a faster replacement of my international one since i can still use it, it's valid for a year i think...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

polis said:


> it's valid for a year i think...


Probably not if you're living here. Get a US license.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

polis said:


> I have never been stopped but my husband is still waiting to renew his driver licence, and we would like to rent a car (we don't have one) that's why. I just don't want to go into too much paper stuff to fill right now for a u.s driver lience if i could avoid it and have just a faster replacement of my international one since i can still use it, it's valid for a year i think...


As long as you're legally in the US, it is probably less of a hassle to get a US license than to try and replace the International license. But in my experience, the car rental agencies have no problem renting to someone with just a French (or other European) driving license. (I rent cars all the time in the US, and only have my French license these days.)

Technically, if you're "resident" in the US, you are supposed to have gotten your local driving license within 30 days of taking up residence. The one-year thing for foreign licenses is a courtesy for those in the US on a limited stay (say, one year or two). The international license is merely (as fatbrit indicated) a translation of your French license in "standard" terms and actually has no validity of its own in the US.

A few states will allow you to exchange your French license for a local one - and if you're going back within a couple years, they will arrange to hold your French license to exchange back when you leave the US to return home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev - what makes you think DMV will hold a drivers license? Licensing falls under state so each DMV has its own rules and regulations. The poster should google the appropriate office and read up on what is necessary to get a valid drivers license.

Polis - what are you trying to say by "your husband is still waiting to renew his license? Can you elaborate?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Twostep - because that's how it's done in some places. Those states that give reciprocity often (not always) will hold the license for your departure. That's how it's done in France with licenses from those states that offer reciprocity. But, like many things, if you don't ask, you won't get - and in France, at least, you have to turn in your old license and unless you say something, they'll destroy it. If the poster is in a state that has reciprocity with France for licenses, it pays to ask. Otherwise it can be very difficult replacing your French license on return to France. (Much harder than getting a US license from scratch.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I hate to contradict you - no DMV will hold a license:>) If I am wrong please give me an example.

To avoid loosing my license I just took the test (which an untrained monkey could do) in WA and transferred my US license within the required 30 days after taking up residence in an other state. A couple of questions, a couple of dollars, eye exam and everything is fine.

I am not familiar with the French system. Germany reissues a drivers license with no problems.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The DMVs don't hold licenses for arrivals from other states within the US - agreed. This only applies to the 8 or 10 states that offer license reciprocity with France. (There are 12 or 15 states that offer reciprocity with Germany.)

And I don t know the details. Perhaps they send the license to the French consulate to be held if the person is only in the US for a couple years. The big difference, however, is because European licenses have no expiration date, whereas US licenses do (usually every 4 years). 

To get a replacement license here in France, you need to produce a statement from the police saying that you have reported the theft or loss of your license. If you have a US license from one of the "magic states" you can just swap off - and you have the right to ask them to hold your US license for a certain period of time (it's limited to a couple of years) to be returned when you go back. They claim the same courtesy is extended to French license holders relocating to states that offer reciprocity. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Twostep - because that's how it's done in some places. Those states that give reciprocity often (not always) will hold the license for your departure. That's how it's done in France with licenses from those states that offer reciprocity. But, like many things, if you don't ask, you won't get - and in France, at least, you have to turn in your old license and unless you say something, they'll destroy it. If the poster is in a state that has reciprocity with France for licenses, it pays to ask. Otherwise it can be very difficult replacing your French license on return to France. (Much harder than getting a US license from scratch.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Rephrase my question - which US state "holds" French licenses and return them after a stay in the US? Reciprocity agreements as they were explained to me mean you may not have to take a full test (most states forgive the road test).


----------

